# Anyone going to the meeting at BMWNA on Friday?



## DZeckhausen (Mar 11, 2003)

This month's meeting of the NJ chapter of the BMWCCA is being hosted at BMW North America's Montvale, NJ headquarters building. As in the past, there will be a 6PM buffet followed by a presentation at 7PM in the main auditorium. Each of the BMWNA brand mangers will talk about their product line and reveal a few tidbits to the audience that aren't yet known by the dealer network or the media. Then there will be a Q&A session. They ask, in return for the access to "insider" information, that we refrain from posting the details on the various forums. So you won't be hearing much about the meeting here other than stories about members meeting up with other members, speeding tickets on the way to or from, and the cool cars in the parking lot. 

Click here for driving directions: http://njbmwcca.org/directions/bmwdir.html

Anyone else planning to attend?


----------



## Mr. The Edge (Dec 19, 2001)

http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showthread.php?t=62218


----------



## E39spd (Mar 4, 2004)

Dave, is it open to all CCA members even if you are on the other side of the river?


----------



## DZeckhausen (Mar 11, 2003)

E39spd said:


> Dave, is it open to all CCA members even if you are on the other side of the river?


Technically, it's a NJ Chapter BMWCCA meeting. In practice, there will be people driving down from NH to attend and they have NEVER checked anyone's membership at the door. You just walk in and start eating food!


----------



## ChadS (Jan 4, 2002)

I've always driven up from Philly and nobody ever yelled at me.


----------



## sph17 (Oct 5, 2003)

*Any pre-registration needed?*



ChadS said:


> I've always driven up from Philly and nobody ever yelled at me.


Pre-registration needed? How do they know how much food to order?

If my wife will not let me take her E39, will my MB be trashed in the parking lot?


----------



## sj3 (Feb 25, 2004)

Yes, but how do we know if it's hers or owned by a senior executive at BMWNA?

Sam


----------



## DZeckhausen (Mar 11, 2003)

sph17 said:


> Pre-registration needed? How do they know how much food to order?


They don't. That's why you want to get there right on time. If you show up 30 minutes late, you won't be eating!


----------



## gutiergm (Apr 30, 2004)

*Dave, I'll see you there*



DZeckhausen said:


> This month's meeting of the NJ chapter of the BMWCCA is being hosted at BMW North America's Montvale, NJ headquarters building. As in the past, there will be a 6PM buffet followed by a presentation at 7PM in the main auditorium. Each of the BMWNA brand mangers will talk about their product line and reveal a few tidbits to the audience that aren't yet known by the dealer network or the media. Then there will be a Q&A session. They ask, in return for the access to "insider" information, that we refrain from posting the details on the various forums. So you won't be hearing much about the meeting here other than stories about members meeting up with other members, speeding tickets on the way to or from, and the cool cars in the parking lot.
> 
> Click here for driving directions: http://njbmwcca.org/directions/bmwdir.html
> 
> Anyone else planning to attend?


Dave,

I was wondering when anyone was going to comment on this subject, but I have been looking forward to this for quite some time now. I'll be there tomorrow on time.

Regards,
German


----------



## E39spd (Mar 4, 2004)

I should be there, thanks Dave for the reminder!


----------



## Elwood (Dec 20, 2002)

atyclb said:


> http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showthread.php?t=62218


What he said.

Looks like I am going.

Do we get Bimmerfest reserved parking?


----------



## Kaz (Dec 21, 2001)

Can someone remind them about how crappy their customer service is in all areas?


----------



## alee (Dec 19, 2001)

Elwood said:


> Do we get Bimmerfest reserved parking?


Probably not, but looks like a good numbers of Fest folks are going. Be sure to look for Ausgang (topaz blue 330i with clears), and me (orient blue 330ci). Maybe we can put placards on our car windows to identify other fest members? :dunno:


----------



## E39spd (Mar 4, 2004)

Kaz said:


> Can someone remind them about how crappy their customer service is in all areas?


 I'll be happy to remind them of the poor reliability of the power steering hoses, and the radiator on the 540/740, not to mention the oil pump bolts on the 4.4l, crank position sensor, and all the other goodies

One other question, should I bring the 88 M6?


----------



## DZeckhausen (Mar 11, 2003)

Kaz said:


> Can someone remind them about how crappy their customer service is in all areas?


Keep in mind that they are inviting us into their "home" and putting out a big buffet spread for us, then giving us inside information on product development. This might not be the best timing for raising lots of gripes. This evening is for building relationships between BMW brand managers and their customers.


----------



## Elwood (Dec 20, 2002)

alee said:


> Probably not, but looks like a good numbers of Fest folks are going. Be sure to look for Ausgang (topaz blue 330i with clears), and me (orient blue 330ci). Maybe we can put placards on our car windows to identify other fest members? :dunno:


hehe now where'd that Bimmerfest placard template go? 

Look for a Mystic 330Ci with a big red *R* on the back...and a Bimmerfest sticker above the 3rd taillight


----------



## alee (Dec 19, 2001)

http://forums.bimmerfest.com/showthread.php?t=58779

It says Bimmerfest V, but what the heck... I'll use it.


----------



## sj3 (Feb 25, 2004)

Pretty sure I'm coming. Orient/Beige 545iA. How would someone be able to recognize Mr. Zeckhausen? Thanks.

Sam


----------



## alee (Dec 19, 2001)

sj3 said:


> Pretty sure I'm coming. Orient/Beige 545iA. How would someone be able to recognize Mr. Zeckhausen? Thanks.


See post #2 for a pic: http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showthread.php?t=57638

Or you can look for the nicest guy at the event, and you'll probably find him.


----------



## DZeckhausen (Mar 11, 2003)

alee said:


> http://forums.bimmerfest.com/showthread.php?t=58779
> 
> It says Bimmerfest V, but what the heck... I'll use it.


I've got mine done!


----------



## alee (Dec 19, 2001)

:clap:


----------



## gutiergm (Apr 30, 2004)

*Recognizing Mr. Hausen*



sj3 said:


> Pretty sure I'm coming. Orient/Beige 545iA. How would someone be able to recognize Mr. Zeckhausen? Thanks.
> 
> Sam


He is the only man with a very deep knowledge of upgradable braking systems for BMW's, which by the way makes for a very interesting conversation.

Regards,
German


----------



## Elwood (Dec 20, 2002)

alee said:


> http://forums.bimmerfest.com/showthread.php?t=58779
> 
> It says Bimmerfest V, but what the heck... I'll use it.


Got mine


----------



## Terry Kennedy (Sep 21, 2002)

DZeckhausen said:


> I've got mine done!


If y'all are going to do that, I might show up with my Bimmerfest placard, which has actually _been_ to Bimmerfest


----------



## alee (Dec 19, 2001)

Terry Kennedy said:


> If y'all are going to do that, I might show up with my Bimmerfest placard, which has actually _been_ to Bimmerfest


:rofl: :rofl: :rofl:

Can you bring us a lock of Shafer's hair too so we can feel like we're at the real Bimmerfest?


----------



## Kaz (Dec 21, 2001)

DZeckhausen said:


> Keep in mind that they are inviting us into their "home" and putting out a big buffet spread for us, then giving us inside information on product development. This might not be the best timing for raising lots of gripes. This evening is for building relationships between BMW brand managers and their customers.


Well, I was only semi-serious.

But BMWNA will never even see that they're doing anything wrong if all everyone ever does in front of them is to give them high praise all the time.


----------



## DZeckhausen (Mar 11, 2003)

Kaz said:


> Well, I was only semi-serious.
> 
> But BMWNA will never even see that they're doing anything wrong if all everyone ever does in front of them is to give them high praise all the time.


Trust me, they get plenty of feedback all the time, both on public forums (which they do read) and in private. They are very much constrained in what they are allowed to post, which is why they don't engage in dialog on the forums. But they aren't as out of touch as it might appear.

I'm sure Erich Lipinski will ask his usual question tonight about why BMW "ruined" their cars by switching from single stage paint to base coat/clearcoat in 1980 ...


----------



## sj3 (Feb 25, 2004)

Someone from one of the other forums is also taking a list of questions from that forum to the meeting tonight. And some of them aren't the nicest group of people around. I hope the NJ chapter will be invited back!

Sam


----------



## Kaz (Dec 21, 2001)

DZeckhausen said:


> Trust me, they get plenty of feedback all the time, both on public forums (which they do read) and in private. They are very much constrained in what they are allowed to post, which is why they don't engage in dialog on the forums. But they aren't as out of touch as it might appear.


Well, maybe they have something figured out, because the last 3 times I had my car serviced, there was something wrong each time, and I never got any costomer service survey calls or anything those times.


----------



## Terry Kennedy (Sep 21, 2002)

alee said:


> :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:
> 
> Can you bring us a lock of Shafer's hair too so we can feel like we're at the real Bimmerfest?


Where's the :ewww: smilie when you need it? I _will_ bring an album of my pictures (the ones I posted here, and a couple extras). They mainly cover the trip and not the actual 'fest, but folks might find them interesting...


----------



## sph17 (Oct 5, 2003)

DZeckhausen said:


> I'm sure Erich Lipinski will ask his usual question tonight about why BMW "ruined" their cars by switching from single stage paint to base coat/clearcoat in 1980 ...


I read this after the event and now I get the joke that was made tonight.

I am sorry I had to leave early for a situation at home.

Thanks NJ BMWCCA Chapter & BMWNA for a great event.

Steve


----------

